# curshed



## rosekisses_2 (Dec 9, 2008)

well I am a 22 years old and I just ended a relationship that was everything to me it was on the 21st of November and I found the person I have been with for the last 6 1/2 years no longer loves me and want to let me go I have been with this person since I was 15 and I have children with him he want to let all this go because he met so girl that tells him that he need to be happy and he let us go and choice to be happy without his family to make matters waste we were buying our first house together and know I am left homeless and with out the man I thought loved me which by his own word hasn’t loved me for the last 2 years so I’ve been living a lie and I just don’t know what to do I am lost for the first time in my life I have no one to love me but my children but I don’t have the man that I have love with everything that I have just left me and my family because he thinks without us he can find happiness please help me I just don’t know what to do !!!! I feel so betrayed and lost and hurt I don’t know ant to do or where to go and to make matters worse how do I explain it to my babies that dad choice himself over our family


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

rosekisses_2 said:


> well I am a 22 years old and I just ended a relationship that was everything to me it was on the 21st of November and I found the person I have been with for the last 6 1/2 years no longer loves me and want to let me go I have been with this person since I was 15 and I have children with him he want to let all this go because he met so girl that tells him that he need to be happy and he let us go and choice to be happy without his family to make matters waste we were buying our first house together and know I am left homeless and with out the man I thought loved me which by his own word hasn’t loved me for the last 2 years so I’ve been living a lie and I just don’t know what to do I am lost for the first time in my life I have no one to love me but my children but I don’t have the man that I have love with everything that I have just left me and my family because he thinks without us he can find happiness please help me I just don’t know what to do !!!! I feel so betrayed and lost and hurt I don’t know ant to do or where to go and to make matters worse how do I explain it to my babies that dad choice himself over our family


I understand that what you are experiencing is VERY difficult. I strongly encourage you to find a counselor asap that will help you deal with this. I would avoid telling your children anything that would alter their relationship with their father. They will grow up one day and make the choice for themselves. I would explain that sometimes adults need to be apart and leave it open for questions. Do you have any family nearby?


----------



## MOM2BELLA (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: crushed*

Rosekisses,

I understand what you are going through my husband of 3 years and partner of 10 told me a month ago that he wants out and that he asn't been happy for the past 6 months. We have a 10 month old daughter. I know that I have not made him feel like a man for a while and that has destroyed our love. He began talking to a woman through work that made him feel good about himself.
I have troble believing that she had nothing to do with his sudden disattisfaction. 

I would suggest to you what I have been trying to do everyday for myself. 

You need to try to be happy with yourself first.
I know that its hard and I struggle with it everyday.
Once you become happy with yourself and truly realize that you don't need him to be happy, your happiness will shine through.

Maybe then he'll realize what he's about to lose.
That's what I am banking on too at this moment.

Don't give up, but don't compromise who you are either.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:iagree:

well said.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

It is always hard to loose your FIRST LOVE. I know I had to help my daughter through the same thing back in May this year as she had been with her boyfriend for almost 6 months ok this is a bit different but still it was her FIRST LOVE and the worst part of this is that he is overseas { in The Netherlands } and it was hard for them to be together except WEB CAM DATES and a few calls that he would make stateside to talk with her. So, it hurts but ... they have remained the BEST of FRIENDS since the split in May and just last month on the 23rd that celebrated 1 year together.

He has a heart of gold and he will always be a special person in my heart !!


----------

